

If you knew you could only read 2,000 more books, where would you begin? - isaacdl
http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2014/jun/01/only-read-2000-books

======
kseistrup
2,000 books? That's one book a week for the next 38+ years. Why should I
worry?

